# Offshore Trash Can Slam!



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Fished the public spots out of Perdido Pass by myself today. Hooked a very nice trigger on my first drop. Then caught another just at 14 inches. Got greedy and let him go back to grow some more. After making that mistake I caught numerous short trigger and some porgy. Hooked a couple good size sea robin. They looked big enough to have some meat on them so into the box. 3 hours after I freed the legal trigger, I finally caught another just a hair over 14. The total for the day 2 trigger, 3 porgy, 2 sea robin. My wife and I ate the sea robin tonight, tasted great fried. The meat reminded me of a thick white trout. Fun day on the water.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What better way to spend a spring day?


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the report on the Sea Robin eats... Lord knows, I would have never tried them on my own.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been told the same thing about sea robins. I've just never decided to eat those bat-winged bastards.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guess I might give them a shot next time we catch one.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Trash can slam, love it! Need shirts for it.


----------

